# Are satinettes good at flying?



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Are satinettes good at flying? And would they get attacked by bigger king pigeons?


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

I have very little experience,with them ,but the few I have flown were slower,and nowhere near the homing instinct.I aquired 3 2 yrol cocks,he lives a half mile away,and in about a month,Iet them out to fly,and none of them went back to his place.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

I raise them I will go ahead and tell you they are not good flyers they fly 5 feet and drop to the ground or loft!!! They are used mainly for droppers released when the racers come into sight to make them land on the loft and they make great show birds if you have any questions feel free to call me 706-818-3171 or text me let me know if you want to know more


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'm probably going to use them for shows. And thanks if I have any questions I will let you know.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a pair of Satinette`s,and when they WANT to fly,they can...They are more inclined to just hang around the loft...When I raised YB`s out of them,the babys flew well around the loft..Sometimes flying with my homers...So I guess when they are young,flying is OK with them...They seemed to enjoy it..After a year,then they go to just hanging around the loft...Maybe just taking off and making 2 or 3 large circles around,and that`s it for the day....Alamo Loft


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Alamo said:


> I have a pair of Satinette`s,and when they WANT to fly,they can...They are more inclined to just hang around the loft...When I raised YB`s out of them,the babys flew well around the loft..Sometimes flying with my homers...So I guess when they are young,flying is OK with them...They seemed to enjoy it..After a year,then they go to just hanging around the loft...Maybe just taking off and making 2 or 3 large circles around,and that`s it for the day....Alamo Loft


Thats about the same experience I have had with them. I too use them as droppers for my race team so by the time the sattinettes mature out, they do exactly as I need them to. That is to fly and land straight on the landing board...LOL


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Dose anyone have any Satinettes-Bluettes or Silverettes for sale? Regards vivagirl


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

catmicky said:


> Yeah, I'm probably going to use them for shows. And thanks if I have any questions I will let you know.


*Do you have pics you can post of them?*


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

vivagirl said:


> Dose anyone have any Satinettes-Bluettes or Silverettes for sale? Regards vivagirl


Contact Saso http://www.sasospigeonlofts.com/


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

rackerman said:


> *Do you have pics you can post of them?*


I will try to post pics of them this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you let them fly, they will get good at it. Mine will occasionally get real hyper and make a couple laps with the homers, if they've been out for a while. On race day though, they still make excellent droppers, going straight inside.

And they're fine with all other breeds.


----------

